# INCHEON | Incheon RobotLand | App



## DanielLG (Mar 30, 2008)

> The government said yesterday it authorized Incheon to build the world's first robot theme park, aiming to boost the regional economy and advance the nation's robotics industry.
> The robot theme park in the Incheon Free Economic Zone is to be officially designated today as Robot Land development area by the Ministry of Knowledge Economy under the robotics development law, ministry officials said.
> 
> The robot theme park, which the government says is the first of its kind in the world, will feature a number of attractions such as entertainment facilities, exhibition halls, research and development centers, education buildings and industrial support facilities, officials said.
> ...


Source: http://www.koreaherald.co.kr/NEWKHSITE/data/html_dir/2009/02/13/200902130068.asp

Official Website: http://www.robotland.or.kr/kor/index.php


----------



## Raymondzhydra (Aug 25, 2008)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: this is so amazing!!!


----------



## Fujimaki (Dec 24, 2008)

El robot gigante echa un tufo a Mazinger, que como lo vean en Dynamic pro. se les va a caer el pelo... :S

Segundo, que parece por lo menos como diez veces más grande que el Gundam a tamaño real de Odaiba. Ese sí que se ha podido construir, y por lo que me cuentan fuentes bien informadas con un presupuesto de 600 millones de yenes. A cuánto saldrá levantar esa monstruosidad del render?


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*IFEZ-Incheon RobotLand Development-Information(Eng)*

Homepage is http://www.robotland.or.kr/eng/index.php

and chinese & Japanese Language Version..

2008 Design(Including Taekwon V Tower-33 floor,111m)
































































Architect is Gansam Partners..
2009 Design(including Taekwon V tower)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*website Main!*

please visit Robot Land Incheon website!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Detailed Information-Development*

Location Robot Land & Milestone-Cheongna FEZ(IFEZ)

















Overview
























Developer









Masterplan Development


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction site-Aerial Image-2008.6*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction site-2009.12.16*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Block Information*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Good News-Taekwon V tower will be Landmark of the Incheon Robot Land*

'Taekwon V' that spring up Cheongna District, Incheon, Incheon, Robot Land 'was finalized by the character of the landmark. 

Incheon land a robot on August 25 ㈜ ㈜ Taekwon V Robot Taekwon V side and the use of character with the license agreement was signed. 

Accordingly, the next 30 years, Incheon robot land a robot character in the sign of Ireland Taekwon V was to take advantage. 

Especially in the middle of Incheon Cheongna District Taekwon V's 111m Landmark Tower, built to take advantage of the plans. 

The real movie scheduled to release 2010 Taekwon V (working title), based on the story of the art 4D imaging technology utilizing a roller coaster 'Dark Ride' has decided to install. 

We utilize a variety of Taekwon V, a character developed for the program and take advantage of the robot in the process of land will be established. 

Taekwon V, design showcase, where so far advanced in this new form of Taekwon V seonboinda robot model.


----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Bad news-Land's Buying-2009.12.17*

Robot Land and land facilities 'strained' 

5 allocation of land parallel differences ... LH "infrastructure collapsed Review" 


The first theme park in Incheon, a robot, robots, land development is imperative. 
Development Corporation (SPC) due to lack of funds in the development of the first button for not securing the site and install infrastructure such as roads, water and promised an internal matter to the Housing Corporation, Korea Land said it eased. 
Incheon and 13 days before the decision to land based SPC and the large differences between Incheon Urban Development Corporation. 
SPC is a dogaegong sirobuteo 2.36 million won per 3.3 ㎡ been invested in the business is whether to buy at ₩ 470,000. 
Occupies a significant portion of business and profitability to conserve land for the development of opaque land a robot that's why you can proceed without a hitch. 

₩ 470,000 per 3.3 ㎡ of land reclamation of land reclamation won the robot go acquaintances. SPC as the company switched to a foreign-invested company plans to purchase the land value. 
Irish land a robot that foreign firms in Cheong gyeongjejayuguyeokin land from the provider to buy land, Cho Sung-going than that applied to be one of economic freedom can stand guyeokbeop. 
Entries that are not dogaegong. 
The Economic Freedom Award guyeokbeop dogaegong provider, not the land they wanted to do so, even if the amount of SPC will be too low. 
Essential urban infrastructure construction is also an obstacle to land a robot. 
Currently the site and surrounding land to the robot, such as roads and water facilities, the cost of installation is estimated at a ₩ 67,800,000,000. 

Housing Corporation, Korea Land of the facility initially agreed to bear the construction cost. 
The previous October, but the combination of the earth moving and the Duke of Zhou Korea Land and Housing Corp. launched a new business as the new investment policy to refrain from land-based facilities Being a robot investment has become uncertain. 
Korea National Housing Corporation land currently around two thirds of the entire business and are considering a plan to rescind or reduce said. 
City official "until next year, 2-3 is difficult to know whether to support infrastructure construction," he said. 
Plenty of robots to ensure accessibility of SPC is worrying. 
Straighten the highway 04 Kyung-zone SPC, Bupyeong come to Seoul Subway Line 7 extension, leading to Cheong in Seoul Express Bus Trunk (BRT) 3 routes to extend to land a robot all the city authorities have asked for. 
Robot land on the outskirts of the city's so difficult to attract visitors, but because the situation is not easy. 
7 Line Extension in Seoul a few times this Cheong dwaeteuna review concluded that the economy began to move hard to express the main bus, said the construction maryeon. 

Robot Land 767,000 ㎡ in Cheongna District on Lot 2 1000000000300 eokyeowon tuipdwae the robot theme parks by 2013, creating the amusement park and will house research and educational facilities. 


Focus-due to Difficulty of the Construction All sites,Robotland will downsize Development scale.(maybe)


----------



## bluemeansgo (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like an interesting development... though I'm not sure how many international visits it will get outside of Japan and China. Sidenote: WHY oh WHY can't they actually hire someone who speaks English to do the English on their site.

hno:

It's embarrassing.


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

wow so mayn theme park in korea!


----------



## bcarrilloj1 (Jan 15, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Amazing!!! :O !!!


----------



## shinbijui (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope they don't build the mazinger z copycat robot, if they do is straight face shameless thing to do.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Project name changes from RobotLand to Incheon RobotLand.

Status changed to App.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Final Render of the Incheon Robot Land!*


















Taekwon V-tower,This Developmental Landmark is 40 floor(111m).


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Developmental Location*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Skyscrapernews-2010.2.6*

Korea Powers Up Huge Robot World

















When you were young perhaps you imagined this cool theme park. It would have huge robots in it, and even a monorail, and you'd give it the name Robot World because, let's face it, that's exactly what a theme park about robots should be called. 

Now it seems childhood dreams could be realised if plans for a real Robot World in the Korean city of Incheon actually goes ahead. Basically the development is a strange hybrid of an amusement park and a technology research campus combined into one as if Disneyland had actually morphed with the animation unit. 

Supported by the South Korean government via legislation, and specifically the Robotics Development Law, the scheme has an overarching ambition of making South Korea one of the dominant manufacturers in robotics. The Korean government sees this is as a major growth industry with service robots able to help an aging western population and having massive export potential.

Despite the government backing however, $560 million price tag that the scheme has some 85% of the funding comes from private sources such as LG Electronics, Poscon and Pico. 

The development designed by Gansam Partners consists of a number of different sectors including a robot water park, a cyber zoo with robotic animals, and robotic island of flowers. Also included in the entertainment section is a ferris wheel, and more unusually robot battle stadium where the products of the corporations who occupy the research areas of the park will do battle in public.

119,602 square metres of space for research, education and administration facilities will be provided in a cluster of buildings whilst there will also be several gracefully residential towers rising up to 111 metres in height. 

Most noticeably however is the giant robot designed to stand in the middle of the park. Unfortunately this isn't a real working robot that's can come to life and rampage across the sea to destroy Tokyo - instead it serves as an observation tower with a food court in it that will see human customers serviced entirely by robots. It also helps stamp visually speaking, the robot brand on the entire area making it unmistakable. 

Then again, maybe it is a powered down Optimus Prime hiding in plain sight, but watching over us in secret, waiting, protecting


----------

